# Weston & Engine - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (13/4/19)

* COFFEE CAKE*​
Local

Purchased from: Capital Vapes
Price: R150/30ml

Flavour Description:
“coffee and baked goods; deep, creamy coffee flavour”

I found another flavour description by @Ben Kush of Kush Koncepts:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/weston-engine-–-coffee-cake-premium-e-liquid.t46475/#post-628563

"Medium - Cake Taste
Mild - Espresso Coffee Taste
Undertones of Brandy"

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg

Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*My comments: *
Oh my, what a lovely coffee cake! It’s just like a perfectly baked cake – soft, light and creamy. The coffee flavour tickles the taste buds into wanting more and more and the sweetness level is just right – neither too much nor too little. I don't taste any brandy though. 

Needless to say, I’ve finished the entire bottle and I wish that I had more!

Well done on a superb coffee cake juice, Weston & Engine!

*Would I buy this juice again:* Without hesitation!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (13/4/19)

Thanks @Hooked 
This sounds interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------

